# M12 for the tradesperson



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Well, it's been 8 or 10 mos since I got my Milwaukee M12 kit bag (1/4" hex driver and hackzall). I have to say that I loved the compact size _vs_ performance for such a wee tool. Definitely not a replacement for some of the more "butch" 18, 24 and 36v cordless stuff but I have to say that I've had call to use both tools every working day and they've proven their worth on more than one ocassion. _(btw, the ol' hacksaw blade that I used to keep in my tool pouch for reaching in and cutting in really akward places is beginning to rust since I got the hackzall)_. That thing has proven it's worth since day one!

Now, it was cold and there was snow on the ground here when I first got this kit. Recalling the early days of cordless tools (they all *sucked* in the cold), I got in the habit of bringing the M12 bag in every night and keeping it warm. That worked really well and over the summer I got in the habit of using the M12 toolbag to throw in whatever tools I might be using on the particular job and carrying that in rather than my regular tool pouch. The driver and hackzall always at the ready! That worked out so well that my regular tool pouch simply became a holder of tools that were grabbed and replaced as needed but never really got brought onto any jobsite. Not like before when it rode with me wherever I went and myself or my helper would jaunt out to the truck to get the drill or sawsall as needed.

At this point I'm over the "ney toy" feeling and the M12's pretty much stay in the truck until I'm ready for them. Lately the weather has been unseasonably warm for these parts and, although the ground generally is solid until May, we've actually had very few overnight lows below freezing. But the past two nights have been closer to the norm and the grass has been crunchy when walking on it in the morning. And today my driver quit... just quit! Squeeze the trigger and nothing! No LED battery indicator; no little squeal when you first pull the trigger. Nothing! Deadern'a doornail! Once I popped the battery out and replaced it again and it worked, but not really well. The hackszall worked okay but only at partial capacity.

No big deal, I thought. I'll just keep the batteries in my inside jacket pocket to keep them warm. Nope. No difference. When I place a 500W halogen worklight about a foot from the toolbag they seemed to perform a little better. Other than that they were not in the mood to come out to play! 

So, so far it seems that these are my fair weather friends. I'll keep monitoring the situation in the coming week as the forecast is for more "normal" (*cold*) weather and we have about another week or so at the current jobsite which is without electricity or heat.

I really hope that these little guys will hang in there and produce when production is demanded but we shall see. So far, my Dewalt 18v XRP set looks like it'll be the one to save the day.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Dewalt 18v XRP is the best money you could ever spend on batt tools. IMO IMO IMO


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

I have used Ridgid and Milwaukee cordless, but nothing has held up as well as the XRPs. I wish Dewalt would come out with more specialty tools lik Milwaukee, that's my only gripe.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I love my M12 driver and light. Hoping to add to the collection with hacksall and tubing cutter. I have not had it long, but think it is a great little tool kit.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

The Milwaukee Red Lithium's are supposed to be the answer for the cold weather issues. The warranty service from Milwaukee is top notch and fast. 

I can cut off galvanized trap arms under sinks with my Ridgid corded Fuego saw. My Hacksaw can't do that. 

I do consider DeWalt overpriced.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

I just ordered the M12 tubing cutter from Contractor Accesss. $140.00 with batteries and charger. If I like it, I may go after some of the other M12 stuff.


----------



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

I really like my M12 tools. They have held up pretty well for me, except for a few problems.

I had two of the LED flashlights crap out on me. They became very difficult to turn on and off. I took them into the Milwaukee repair center and they gave me two new ones on the spot.

I've had about seven bad batteries, mostly first generation ones. They have a two year warranty on the batteries, so I was able to get four of them replaced for free.

I am about to invest in a fourth Hackzall. Those they will not warranty repair for me. They keep saying they find signs of water in them, and that voids the warranty. Fortunately the things are cheap.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I have so much M12 stuff, i may have surpassed the masters count.

3 drills, 2 hacksaws, 1 copper cutter, 1 PVC shear, 1 camera, 5 chargers, 1 jacket, and i dont know how many batterys.


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

I also love my m12's. I have the radio, pipe cutter, 1/4 Screw driver, drill, PVC cutter, Flashlight, hacksall, 2 charges, 4 reg batteries and 1 XC Battery. I do use them more then my m18. I have the habbit of keeping my batteries in the front cab and putting them on the airvent once my truck is warm, only 10 min on there and there good all day.:thumbsup:


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Just ordered this. It's supposed to stay heated for up to 6 hours on one M12 battery. I really hope it works.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

You better hope global warming isn't just a liberal/marxist fantasy, bro.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

jjbex said:


> You better hope global warming isn't just a liberal/marxist fantasy, bro.


 Jeff, we have 6" of snow on the ground, the current temp is -5, and it's not even December. I need warmth now. Besides, Al Gore is too busy chasing Man-bear-pig, to start any new global warming propaganda.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Jeff, we have 6" of snow on the ground, the current temp is -5, and it's not even December. I need warmth now. Besides, Al Gore is too busy chasing Man-bear-pig, to start any new global warming propaganda.


I am sitting here chuckling and my wife wants to know what's funny. It's hard to distill a lifetime of male humor into a sentence or two. So, she still wants to know what's funny.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Catlin987987 said:


> I also love my m12's. I have the radio, pipe cutter, 1/4 Screw driver, drill, PVC cutter, Flashlight, hacksall, 2 charges, 4 reg batteries and 1 XC Battery. I do use them more then my m18. I have the habbit of keeping my batteries in the front cab and putting them on the airvent once my truck is warm, only 10 min on there and there good all day.:thumbsup:


Hey, how's the XC battery?

I had another incident with the driver/drill simply not working (I think it may be condensation from bringing it outdoors and indoors). My latest helper grabs that thing from my toolbag before everything else is even unloaded from the truck and I caught him driving 3-1/2" screws and drilling for 1/2" water pipes even before the thing has warmed up! He totally swears by that thing!
DeWalt 18v is no comparison! That mean thing'll drill for 2" pipe and want for more, but the M12 is the handiest little mofo I've ever come across. Although, like any tool, when it quits working it's a paperweight and nothing more.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I got a lot of the M-12 stuff, no jackets though, but the tools are great. I have used the little mini cam more than I thought. Bought most of it on impulse, but good stuff.:thumbup:


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

I bought the PVC shears the other day and im not too impressed. Bulky as **** and I have big big hands. Huge battery pig, but a nice clean cut for Syst. 636. and straight too. $ 120 raw tool only.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I like the PVC shear actually. It cuts up to 2" effortlessly. The only other one handed ratchet cutter that cuts 2" works your forearm real well. It's great for under sinks and I don't think its that heavy.


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

RW Plumbing said:


> I like the PVC shear actually. It cuts up to 2" effortlessly. The only other one handed ratchet cutter that cuts 2" works your forearm real well. It's great for under sinks and I don't think its that heavy.


I use handheld pex cutters for 1-1/2 when finishing, no messy abs shards. 636 is a pain to cut even with a decent hacksaw so I buy yet another tool I will seldom use.:thumbsup:


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

DIZ said:


> I use handheld pex cutters for 1-1/2 when finishing, no messy abs shards. 636 is a pain to cut even with a decent hacksaw so I buy yet another tool I will seldom use.:thumbsup:


 We don't use ABS here and I have never worked with it except for replacing it. The hand held cutters work great for PVC trim outs. I also use it for roughing in. It is faster than a sawzall for 1 1/2 and 2". plus less messy/


----------

